# Gas line - move?



## The Dogger (Dec 9, 2012)

I have a gas line that is running along the bottom of the ceiling trusses in my basement, that Im starting to plan out the finishing of.

The gas line runs parrallel to the heating/ac duct, but I really dont want want to box in an extra foot of ceiling space just to cover up the gas line.

I want to sheetrock the ceiling, so is there anyway to hide the line or move it up into the truss?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Call the gas company or a plumber that also have a gas licence.


----------



## The Dogger (Dec 9, 2012)

To move it?


----------



## NiNe O (Nov 24, 2012)

The Dogger said:


> To move it?


You'll get a lot of help around here except when it comes to gas piping and valves.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

If you do not want to use Black Iron, use CSS for the gas lines. Gas companies will not do the work, and plumbers at the most will not do the work, unless it is something that they normally do.

What exactly are you planning on doing, that you do not want to box the Black Iron into the same Soffitt box as the HVAC? You need to think out of the box, and look at the picture in how do you run the Gas piping along the bays between the joists where you need to, then run in the same soffitt area as the hvac.

Not Rocket science, and not something that needs to be over thought. Give me 10 minutes in your basement, and I could probably tell you the best solution to place the piping without over doing it.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Picture would help as well and the guys that do basements all the time usually have all the tips and tricks down to a science.


----------



## northernlite (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm in the middle of doing exactly this right now, due to severe space restrictions. We're moving the black pipe over about a foot to run parallel and right next to the supply duct, bringing it into the new mechanical room and into a manifold. We'll branch from there to the other appliances. Each appliance will have its own shut-off at the manifold. 
I'm doing a lot of the additional and prep work myself, but I won't touch the gas line. I'll leave that to the licensed gas guy, who I had in to survey and advise on the project before I even started. 
The black pipe and gas work is not rocket science, but I prefer to give due respect to those simple things that can have fatal consequences. Call in an expert for this job.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

There is no problem as a home owner doing the work yourself. As long as you make sure the fittings are tight, the soap mix does not bubble, all is good. The only time I call in my plumber, is because he has the cutting tool on his truck, if we have to shorten a length of line, or because I do not feel like doing it myself.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

gregzoll said:


> There is no problem as a home owner doing the work yourself. As long as you make sure the fittings are tight, the soap mix does not bubble, all is good. The only time I call in my plumber, is because he has the cutting tool on his truck, if we have to shorten a length of line, or because I do not feel like doing it myself.


yeah, i agree. other than leaks, about the only issue i can think of, is not making a spark while there is still gas in the line. but even then, i don't see what little gas is in the line being an issue. oh, and make sure the main shutoff is not leaking. 

turn off gas main = check for leak at an appliance connection = disconnect pipe = blow air through the pipe. then do your work.


----------



## NiNe O (Nov 24, 2012)

Don't blow air through a gas pipe. Explosions take three things spark fuel and oxygen, blowing air into the pipe puts two of those components together.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

The Dogger said:


> I have a gas line that is running along the bottom of the ceiling trusses in my basement


Really? Trusses?? Basement Ceiling?? Now I really want to see a picture.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You check for leaks while the gas is on. Blowing air through the line, is only for pressure testing. Once the valve is closed at the main, there is not anything in the line to do anything.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

blowing air, my thought was to get what little gas that is in the line, out. and if the line is open, there is oxygen.
and checking for the main leak, you would have to have the line open, as i could be leaking internally.


----------



## tylernt (Jul 5, 2012)

hammerlane said:


> Really? Trusses?? Basement Ceiling?? Now I really want to see a picture.


I bet he meant joist. Possibly an engineered OSB I-beam.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

There is no physical gas in the line when it is flowing. Natural gas is a vapor, not a Liquid. LPG flows as a vapor, not a liquid. Only fuel that is a physical liquid would be heating oil.

Once you shut off the main at the meter, open the line there is no danger. Even if there is a leak while working on the line, and you are able to stop it, there is no danger. It takes a high amount of vapor in an area that would cause a danger, if there is a spark.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

gregzoll said:


> There is no physical gas in the line when it is flowing. Natural gas is a vapor, not a Liquid. LPG flows as a vapor, not a liquid. Only fuel that is a physical liquid would be heating oil.
> 
> Once you shut off the main at the meter, open the line there is no danger. Even if there is a leak while working on the line, and you are able to stop it, there is no danger. It takes a high amount of vapor in an area that would cause a danger, if there is a spark.



yes, i know that it is a vapor. 


what i didn't know is that there isn't enough in the line to make it a problem. 

thanx


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

No, there is nothing in the line to be a problem. Only with fuel oil would there be something in the line that can cause a problem.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

that is good to know. as i have about 20' that i need to remove.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

This subject of no non licensed people even thinking of touching a gas line is really puzzling to me. Possibly so because from an early age I've never ever considered paying to have gas line work done. In later years I've retired from natural gas compression from the time it came from the dirt deep down mixed with water, propane and all those other unwanted tanes ranging from nearly a vacuum to 1,200 lbs. pressure on lines from 1/4" to 12 inches. Screwed fittings, flanged fittings AND yes the ever so dangerous and absolutely no good compression fittings that a good number of licensed professionals don't have a clue how to correctly connect.

But it seems to be just fine for the non licensed home owner DIY- er to monkey around with electrical they know very little about.

Have you ever smelled electricity when it was becoming dangerous and about to instantly kill you on the spot or to you and your family's well being and about to cause your house to burn? I doubt it. It doesn't yet have mercaptan to warn us.

Natural gas has a upper and lower combustible limit it must be within to even burn. The average is 5 to 15 percent fuel ratio to air for NG and Propane is 2.1 to 10.1 percent. Have you ever seen electric cut you that much slack? I doubt that one too.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Keep minimum code in mind for safety; 

"*G2415.3 (404.3) Piping in concealed locations.* Portions of a _piping system_ installed in _concealed locations_ shall not have unions, _tubing_ fittings, right and left couplings, bushings, compression couplings, and swing joints made by combinations of fittings. 

*Exceptions:* 

1. _Tubing_ joined by _brazing_. 2. Fittings listed for use in _concealed locations_" From; http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_24_sec015.htm


Garyhttp://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_24_sec015.htmGary


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Fairview, as long as a person uses common sense when working with the piping, it it no different than running potable water lines.

The dangers lie, when people ignore the smell or a leak and sign it off to a nothing.

I have been around this stuff all my life, due to my grandpa owned a major construction company here in Illinois, grew up watching my father do electrical, plumbing and gas piping.

It is not Rocket Science and entailing that there is a great fear if you even touch a gas line or fittining will blow you up, is just telling people that they are ignorant and you are the only one that is God and should be the only to do this stuff.

I can tell you this, more accidents and headaches are caused by those in the trades trying to hirry up and get the job done, or creating a band-aid, thane taking their te to do the job right.

And when does the before mentioned happen, in the homes or on the peoperty of those in the trades.


----------

